# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  Δεκτης Panasat IRD 990 για ελευθερα?

## xifis

Γεια χαρα παιδια.επεσε στα χερια μου ενας δεκτης Panasat ird 990.τι χρειαζεται για να παρακολουθησω ελευθερα δορυφορικα καναλια?πιατο LNB καλωδιο κ τελος?καποια λεπτομερεια να προσεξω?ευχαριστω.

----------


## aser

Θα σου ελεγα οτι ο δεκτης ειναι για ανακυκλωση, η νοβα τα βγαζει ετσι ωστε να παρακολουθεις μονο τα δικα της, μπορεις βεβαια αν θυμαμαι καλα να περασεις 2-3 συχνοτητες για αλλα μπουκετα αλλα και παλι δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθεις με αυτον των δεκτη.

Τωρα αν θελεις να προχωρεσεις παρε πιατο απο 80cm και ανω μπορεις και μικροτερο αλλα θα εχεις προβληματα στην κακοκαιρια,και ενα lnb δεν θα σου προτεινω μαρκα κοιτα αναλογα με την τσεπη σου τι μπορεις να παρεις λαβε υποψιν οτι το καλωδιο να ειναι δορυφορικου τυπου και οχι τα απλα για επιγεια. Δεν ειπες τι θες να παρακολουθησεις; επιμενω ομως οτι δεν αξιζει να εχεις αυτον των δεκτη γιατι εχει περιορισμους προς στην αποθηκευση των καναλιων καθως επισης δεν ειναι DVB-S2. Αν θες να ασχοληθεις με των δορυφορικη κοιτα να παρεις εναν καλο δεκτη του εμποριου, υπαρχουν και φθηνη και καλη δεκτες οπως της Edision progressive hd με 50€ αν το ψαξεις.

Τελος λαβε υποψιν και το σημειο που θα βαλεις το πιατο πρεπει να μην εχεις εμποδια πχ τοιχους, δεντρα κτλ. Απο την ερωτηση σου μαλλον δεν θα ξερεις και πως γινεται η εγκατασταση του οποτε αν φωναξεις τεχνικο το κοστος θα ανεβει ποιο πολυ και θα απογοητευτεις απο των δεκτη που εχεις.

----------


## xifis

μεχρι στιγμης μονο με κλασικες κεραιες ειχα ασχοληθει οντως.εριξα λιγο μια μινι μελετη κ βρηκα σχετκα για τη στοχευση,δορυφορους κλπ.

ειδα απο δω http://www.satspot.gr/satellite/gree...rammata-ellada ποιοι ειναι οι πιο δημοφιλεις πχ ο hotbird 13 (τον ειχα ξανακουσει καπου πριν).

θα μπορω να τον πιασω μαυτον το δεκτη,ετσι για το DIY δε με νοιαζει τοσο το περιεχομενο,οσο η ποικιλια καναλιων (γραφει 1000 fta στο λινκ),καταλαβες.

----------


## aser

Μπορει να πιασει των hotbird 13 που ειναι και η νοβα αλλα και των astra 19.2 (αν θυμαμαι καλα)
Αφου θες ασχοληθεις λαβε υποψιν οτι θα χρειαστεις και ενα satfinder για να εχεις ενδειξη οταν θα εισαι στο πιατο (για κεντραρισμα) οτι βλεπει καποιον δορυφορο ειναι φθηνο και βολευει απιστευτα. Αυτο στο λεω για αν θες να αποφυγεις να κουβαλας τηλεοραση και δεκτη διπλα στο πιατο.

Σε αυτο το site θα σε βολεψει για να δεις που πρεπει να κοιταει το πιατο απο το σπιτι σου. http://www.satbeams.com/footprints?beam=5186

Πολυ συμαντικο ειναι η βαση να ειναι αλφαδιασμενη γιατι αν εχει κλιση δεν θα βρεις των δορυφορο.

Δες και αυτο με την χρηση του satfinder http://sdtv.gr/smf/index.php/topic,8038.0.html

----------

xifis (21-10-13)

----------

